
The Fallacy of Multitasking and the Lost Art of 'Singletasking' - zzaner
https://blog.nuclino.com/the-fallacy-of-multitasking-and-the-lost-art-of-singletasking
======
sigh-kick
There was recently an interesting discussion on this on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20580017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20580017)

Honestly, while it's all true, with the tools we are using and the endless
onslaught of instant notifications, I don't see any meaningful cultural
changes possible.

------
mrhandy
Multitasking doesn't exist. Distractions do. Deciding which is a task and
which is a distraction is the only way to get anything done.

